

Software Startups Get draw.io at 100% off - davidjgraph
https://plus.google.com/100634082864796769666/posts/SKFNJxhVMtA

======
k-mcgrady
Thanks this is great. One gripe: The iOS 7 elements don't seem to fit the iOS
7 phone object correctly.I tried call pad action pad and number pad and none
of them were wide enough to fit the phone object. When I tried to expand the
width to fit correctly it was hard to get a perfect match. Maybe I'm using it
wrong (I've only been playing with it a few minutes).

------
gkop
Upvoted as this is great and handy software. Try it out before Google buys it
and makes it less awesome!

